# I like Killington...



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

...warts and all. It's really the only "day-trippable" mountain for me that gets reasonable natural snow fall. Not a fan of the sprawling layout, but there's plenty of good terrain. Hope the early season approach pans out and they don't overgroom this season. Making it well into May would be nice too. We'll see.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> ...warts and all. It's really the only "day-trippable" mountain for me that gets reasonable natural snow fall. Not a fan of the sprawling layout, but there's plenty of good terrain. Hope the early season approach pans out and they don't overgroom this season. Making it well into May would be nice too. We'll see.



I think the whole Killington "overgroom" thing is nonsense.   There are big chunks of the mountain that never get groomed unless there is a thaw/re-freeze.   They never groom in the trees.    If it's a time of year when they're existing on manmade snow, of course they're going to groom everything.   Midwinter, if you can't find ungroomed natural snow terrain to ski on, you're not looking very hard.

I hear just as many complaints that Killington doesn't groom enough or doesn't groom thoroughly enough.   I just show up and ski what they give me.


----------



## Rogman (Sep 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I think the whole Killington "overgroom" thing is nonsense.   There are big chunks of the mountain that never get groomed unless there is a thaw/re-freeze.   They never groom in the trees.    If it's a time of year when they're existing on manmade snow, of course they're going to groom everything.   Midwinter, if you can't find ungroomed natural snow terrain to ski on, you're not looking very hard.
> 
> I hear just as many complaints that Killington doesn't groom enough or doesn't groom thoroughly enough.   I just show up and ski what they give me.


C'mon Geoff, don't feed the troll, even if he is an admin. Greg, is it "Let's start a K thread and drive up traffic" day? And I don't think it's "sprawling" either, it's just really big.


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 13, 2010)

disagree


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 13, 2010)

Rogman said:


> C'mon Geoff, don't feed the troll, even if he is an admin. Greg, is it "Let's start a K thread and drive up traffic" day? And I don't think it's "sprawling" either, it's just really big.



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2010)

i'll feed the troll....




Greg said:


> Not a fan of the sprawling layout, but there's plenty of good terrain.



i've always liked but never loved killington for this exact reason.  i'm mostly a day tripper and i've simply never really learned where the goods are at K.  i'm sure if i spent multiple weekends or a straight week there i could have a blast but it just seems like when i go there i spend more time traversing back and forth.  


Perhaps i'm too lazy to figure it out on my own, what i need is a tour from an insider ;-)


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

Rogman said:


> Greg, is it "Let's start a K thread and drive up traffic" day?



Yep, and you took the bait smart ass. :razz:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'll feed the troll....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get to know the mountain a little better and you will find great terrain with very little traversing. There are plenty of great areas at K that you could lap all day with no traversing involved whatsoever. 

That being said, those traverses serve a great purpose when you need them. You can easily get from one area to an an entirely different area without taking multiple lifts to get there. If you're spending most of your day traversing, you are not skiing the mountain the way you should be.

I would be happy to show you around the next time you're there. Just hit me up with a pm and it's a done deal. I can't tell you, but I'd be more than happy to show you. No problem.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> If you're spending most of your day traversing, you are not skiing the mountain the way you should be.


i know, it frustrates me. i don't really have  plan when i get there. i ski something and think it was good, where can i go next, look at map, get confuzeled and end up less than satisfied. 

it probably sounds strange coming from a guy who skis Sundown but i don't really like to lap the same trails over and over. 



> I would be happy to show you around the next time you're there. Just hit me up with a pm and it's a done deal. I can't tell you, but I'd be more than happy to show you. No problem.


thanks, will try to take you up on the offer this season.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> it probably sounds strange coming from a guy who skis Sundown but i don't really like to lap the same trails over and over.



Not at all strange. If you are used to lapping a little local hill, it makes sense to want to spread out when you get up north. I, on the other hand, am content to lap wherever I am. If I find something good, I'll hang there for a while.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not at all strange. If you are used to lapping a little local hill, it makes sense to want to spread out when you get up north. I, on the other hand, am content to lap wherever I am. If I find something good, I'll hang there for a while.



if i'm in a bump state of mind lapping a single trail is fine, it is hardly the same run twice.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not at all strange. If you are used to lapping a little local hill, it makes sense to want to spread out when you get up north. I, on the other hand, am content to lap wherever I am. If I find something good, I'll hang there for a while.



I like the way you worked the words "lapping" and "strange" into the same post.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 13, 2010)

Never skied Vermont. 1:15 to Sunday River and 2:15 to Sugarloaf and Saddleback, so it is hard to justify the trip. Would like to do a long weekend in Vermont some day and try a few mountains. Killington is definitely NOT on that list. In no particular order I would really like to hit Jay, Mad River, Stowe, and Sugarbush.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm mostly a day tripper and i've simply never really learned where the goods are at K. i'm sure if i spent multiple weekends or a straight week there i could have a blast but it just seems like when i go there i spend more time traversing back and forth.


 
These guys are full of it.  Killington is all traverses and there's only two good trails, Superstar and Outer Limits.  You're better off at ski sundown.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i know, it frustrates me. i don't really have plan when i get there. i ski something and think it was good, where can i go next, look at map, get confuzeled and end up less than satisfied.
> 
> it probably sounds strange coming from a guy who skis Sundown but i don't really like to lap the same trails over and over.
> 
> ...


 

I have been going there for about three years now on a consistnent basis as a day tripper and I can show you places that are not on the map.  I am sure there are more that I do not know about.  I would be happy to show you too.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2010)

I love killington threads......


----------



## powhunter (Sep 13, 2010)

If you know the mountain(s) you cant beat the K for the variety..Steeps,,Trees..and bumps. Had my best day there last year with 2knees after a decent dump the night before..Yea the traversing blows, but its the nearist big mountain around. Long live the institution!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> I love killington threads......





powhunter said:


> If you know the mountain(s) you cant beat the K for the variety..Steeps,,Trees..and bumps. Had my best day there last year with 2knees after a decent dump the night before..Yea the traversing blows, but its the nearist big mountain around. Long live the institution!!
> 
> steveo



But you're only cool if you know the secret stashes. :-o


----------



## Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> I love killington threads......



They tend to deliver.


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 13, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Never skied Vermont. 1:15 to Sunday River and 2:15 to Sugarloaf and Saddleback, so it is hard to justify the trip. Would like to do a long weekend in Vermont some day and try a few mountains. Killington is definitely NOT on that list. In no particular order I would really like to hit Jay, Mad River, Stowe, and Sugarbush.



just curious, what makes you want to ski those other mountains but not killington without having skied any of them?   the 4 you listed are great places but i think you would enjoy killington as well if the reason you like a mountain is terrain, snowfall ect...


----------



## mondeo (Sep 13, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Get to know the mountain a little better and you will find great terrain with very little traversing. There are plenty of great areas at K that you could lap all day with no traversing involved whatsoever.
> 
> That being said, those traverses serve a great purpose when you need them. You can easily get from one area to an an entirely different area without taking multiple lifts to get there. If you're spending most of your day traversing, you are not skiing the mountain the way you should be.
> 
> I would be happy to show you around the next time you're there. Just hit me up with a pm and it's a done deal. I can't tell you, but I'd be more than happy to show you. No problem.


 


gmcunni said:


> i know, it frustrates me. i don't really have plan when i get there. i ski something and think it was good, where can i go next, look at map, get confuzeled and end up less than satisfied.


Basically, the plan is to find something good and stick with that trail pod for a while. Cold days, it's basically stick with Bear/Skye/Needles. Warmer, go for the Canyon. Snow conditions, obviously, impact choice as well, but in general there are areas that will have self-consistency with a decent variety within themselves. Royal Flush ->Vertigo -> The Throne is a bad plan. Flush-Throne-Big Dipper-Escapade or Vertigo-Needle's Lift Line-Stairs-Dreamaker are good plans.

Also, same offer to show you around here.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> But you're only cool if you know the secret stashes. :-o



That is true everywhere there are stashes to keep secret!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Royal Flush ->Vertigo -> The Throne is a bad plan..



and one hell of a trick if you manage to pull it off.....


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> ...warts and all. It's really the only "day-trippable" mountain for me that gets reasonable natural snow fall. Not a fan of the sprawling layout, but there's plenty of good terrain. Hope the early season approach pans out and they don't overgroom this season. Making it well into May would be nice too. We'll see.



Greg, 

When I hit a place like Killington I try to stick to one area of the mountain.  Example the last time I was there I skied the original layout of Rams Head, Snowdon, and Killington Peak.  If I was there for multiple days I'd move over to Superstar and Bear etc the following days.  Each of the mountains has interesting terrain.  In my youth we used to search around for the happenings at Killington but I found we wasted so much time moving from area to area and the old gondola was a pain in the you know what.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 13, 2010)

In a 8 hour ski day you should easily be able to ride every major lift on Killington AND Pico, while skiing quality trails and with virtually no traversing.

Even on a short 2-3 hour day, we will cross the mountain at least halfway, never traversing.

It takes less than 10 minutes to get from the base of Bear to the base of Rams Head, with virtually zero traversing. Maybe 15-20 minutes going the other way.


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2010)

KMart is good...  If your good and you know it..  If you don't and can't ski harder trails your looking at maps a lot..


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2010)

I like Killington when they stay open late season and offer great spring bump skiing.

I like Killington when they don't pull the plug a week early right before cold weather and a snow storm.

I like Killington when they open early and offer skiing on the Glades triple which is far superior to T2 only or T2 to Lower Punch patches with walking at Sunday River.

Basically, I like Killington for the product they used to offer rather than the product that they currently do.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I like Killington when they stay open late season and offer great spring bump skiing.
> 
> I like Killington when they don't pull the plug a week early right before cold weather and a snow storm.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.   Their midwinter product is inferior to points farther north in Vermont.   Without the fall and spring skiing, the value proposition is lousy.


----------



## roark (Sep 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I agree with you.   Their midwinter product is inferior to points farther north in Vermont.   Without the fall and spring skiing, the value proposition is lousy.


This is exactly why I haven't had a K pass for the last 2 seasons (and won't this year either). The 'value' at K is early (ok, mostly the jones factor I admit), and late. Midwinter... meh - I'll be @Magic where the 'experience' is far superior or storm chasing when I can. The 'path' to the glades from the gondy is encouraging, but mgmt has to prove a commitment to early/late to make it worth my while.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> ...warts and all. It's really the only "day-trippable" mountain for me that gets reasonable natural snow fall. Not a fan of the sprawling layout, but there's plenty of good terrain. Hope the early season approach pans out and they don't overgroom this season. Making it well into May would be nice too. We'll see.





There are a lot of people that like K and for different reasons.  I like K cause it keeps a lot of gapers of off the hill I frequent.


----------



## icedtea (Sep 14, 2010)

Killington is for gapers. No challenging terrain or places to explore. Mt. Snow has the goods.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 14, 2010)

Magic is waaaay better than Killington, really.  You're not missing anything.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

that's comedy  

the loudest lobbyist for massive investment at Killington; the interconnect, early season lift to the summit, and numerous other projects is now encouraging people to ski elsewhere.  :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 14, 2010)

It really isn't the skiing as much as it is the people that I dislike.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> that's comedy
> 
> the loudest lobbyist for massive investment at Killington; the interconnect, early season lift to the summit, and numerous other projects is now encouraging people to ski elsewhere. :lol:


 
Loudest critic as well and yet he returns time and time again for the mandatory GS turns.


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 14, 2010)

i'm in the same camp as geoff & rivercoil. unfortunately it's a necessary evil and a good compromise for the present. but yeah the early & late season skiing is why we made the move up there over 20 yrs ago. having lost that, i'd probably be skiing any of it's neighbors to the north (bush, mrg, jay, stowe) if it was more practical.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 14, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> just curious, what makes you want to ski those other mountains but not killington without having skied any of them?   the 4 you listed are great places but i think you would enjoy killington as well if the reason you like a mountain is terrain, snowfall ect...



No vendetta against Killington or anything. Since I haven't been to any ski area in Vermont I would have to make my decision about where to ski based on what I have heard and read. A combination of sustained vertical, snowfall, overall terrain, tree skiing, people, lack of crowds, etc. lead me to the 4 I listed above. Not saying any of them beat Killington in every facet, but they overall sound more interesting to me.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah... i had a late season pass for a while.   Rented a house from Mid April to June..  Was up every weekend riding and spending cash..

But that stopped...


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think it's as sprawling as it used to be - the axing of Sunrise took care of that...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah... i had a late season pass for a while.   Rented a house from Mid April to June..  Was up every weekend riding and spending cash..
> 
> But that stopped...



It's all your fault!  It's all your fault!  :lol:  

I'd like to say something like "Ahhh, the good old days"  but i'm in denial a bit that that statement would make me old :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> I don't think it's as sprawling as it used to be - the axing of Sunrise took care of that...



thanks, i was trying to recall the name of that area.. what's the history on closing that part of the mountain?  

not sure of the accuracy but wikipedia says -


> Sunrise Mountain: Sunrise Mountain is serviced by one lift and is all beginner terrain. It was developed in the early 1980s, but due to its low elevation (at least compared to the rest of Killington), the lower portions of Sunrise had difficulty maintaining snow cover, so they were removed from the trail system. The triple chair, which originally extended further downhill to the southern corner of US-4 and VT-100 in W. Bridgewater, was shortened, and the "Northeast Passage" entrance to Killington ceased to exist in the late 1990s. Lift towers still stand below the existing chairlift. Another reason for the demise of the larger Sunrise Mtn. area was its intended use that did not some to fruition. Killington originally opened Sunrise with the intent of expanding skiing trails and lifts southeast into an area known as Parker's Gore. When these plans were halted due to concerns for bear habitat, Sunrise lost its purpose as a base area to access this terrain, and the costs of snowmaking and maintaining terrain at such a low elevation were not justified by the few skiers utilizing it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

I was bummed when they closed Sunrise.  It was a good start point for daytrippers from the south looking to shorten the drive.  Granted, Skyeship is only 5 minutes furthur up the road, Bear tenish, but it was still very convenient.


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 14, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> It really isn't the skiing as much as it is the people that I dislike.



care to elaborate?
ive been skiing for many years at many different mountains and ive never come away from it thinking that i didnt like the people.  skiing is fun, people are enjoying playing on the snow, whats not to like?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> care to elaborate?
> ive been skiing for many years at many different mountains and ive never come away from it thinking that i didnt like the people.  skiing is fun, people are enjoying playing on the snow, whats not to like?



Steaux gets a bad rap for having a 'snobby richy rich clientele'

never really noticed in my time there.


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Steaux gets a bad rap for having a 'snobby richy rich clientele'
> 
> never really noticed in my time there.



and who cares if they do, stowe has great terrain and not liking the other people sharing the trails with me has no affect on my good time
i agree with you, the people at stowe seem cool to me


----------



## 2knees (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I was bummed when they closed Sunrise.  It was a good start point for daytrippers from the south looking to shorten the drive.  Granted, Skyeship is only 5 minutes furthur up the road, Bear tenish, but it was still very convenient.



I gotta be honest, I never cared for the place.  It was a 20 minute lift ride out of there and on the way back to your car, you couldnt ski the couple of decent runs that were there because you could only access them from the midstation.  It cut down on the drive by a bit but when I used to ski k regularly, we gave up parking there rather quickly.

Now go ahead and flame me (not you dhs) but that's my opinion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you opt for the Gondola or Bear mainly?  I'm guessing Bear so you could start ripping OL right away.


----------



## millerm277 (Sep 14, 2010)

It gets my money, and most likely will continue to do so, my bitching aside. Why? Terrain, convenience, cheap lodging, and snow.

- Terrain. There's enough to keep everyone I'm often with entertained, which ranges from low-intermediate to expert. There is also enough variety of terrain, that regardless of the weather, there is always some part of the mountain that's good to ski. I've been there on days where it's snowing on Snowdon and sunny at Bear.

- Convenience. It's under 5 hours from my house in Central NJ except in a blizzard.
- Cheap Lodging, The condos through Killington are dirt cheap with the midweek ski & stay deals, and there's a million pretty good other places to stay nearby as well. 
- Snow. It gets a good amount of snow, it's usually light enough powder, and thanks to the convenience, I can actually make it there on a last second decision.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Sep 14, 2010)

I felt the need to post a reply to this very important thread.  I love my home mountain of Killington because of the varied terrain, the good friends and the night life that is available.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you opt for the Gondola or Bear mainly?  I'm guessing Bear so you could start ripping OL right away.




Back then, bear was really the only other choice of the two.  It was the original gondola, which went to the peak (that's another story) very slowly.  Also, I dont think there was much if any parking around the original gondola.  At Bear, K used to occassionaly run the devils fiddle quad if it got busy at the O.L. lift.  Plus, bear is easy access to everything.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> Back then, bear was really the only other choice of the two.  It was the original gondola, which went to the peak (that's another story) very slowly.  Also, I dont think there was much if any parking around the original gondola.  At Bear, K used to occassionaly run the devils fiddle quad if it got busy at the O.L. lift.  Plus, bear is easy access to everything.



Northeast Passage allowed you to ski to a pretty good bar/restaurant.   On days when the skiing was lousy, it used to be a fun thing to go bar skiing at the Back Behind.   The Judge and Nor'easter were fun on powder days when everything else was tracked out.   Like everything else at Killington, the sustained pitch didn't last for long.

Back in the day, the Fiddle quad always ran on weekends.   Bear was the only place with any kind of uphill capacity.   If you wanted to get runs in, you skied Fiddle, OL, and Wildfire off the Fiddle lift.   Back then, Bear was the newest base lodge.   Everybody I knew parked there because it was easy access where you could always park near the snow up by the Fiddle lift.   Everybody I knew started off their Saturday bar crawl with a couple of beers in the bar before bouncing across the dirt roads to the Killington Access Road.

I doubt I rode that Killington gondola more than once a season.   It was slow.  It broke down all the time.


----------



## Edd (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> I felt the need to post a reply to this very important thread.  I love my home mountain of Killington because of the varied terrain, the good friends and the night life that is available.



I sympathize with this response.  I feel the same about other mountains.  Good on you, my friend...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> care to elaborate?
> ive been skiing for many years at many different mountains and ive never come away from it thinking that i didnt like the people.  skiing is fun, people are enjoying playing on the snow, whats not to like?



Maybe it was just the 20 or so times that I had been there but there always seems to be rude people with attitudes. Not "I am better than you" attitude but attitudes of "I can do what ever I want even if it ruins everyone else's experience around me." That's all.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 15, 2010)

Every area has its share of people with tude. My favoite k story was a few year back.  It was early season and at a surface lift. We all were in line with ropes. 

 About 15 of us.  Guns firing. We were all getting wet by the guns, it was kind of fun in the spirit of early season.  A guys walks up drops the rope makes his own entracne with his family,  Walks in a few make a comments he gives a salute and on they go


 Not worth a confrontation.  Just like I don't have to wait. I was just in shock. I think it was the last year of the all for one pass.

A


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe it was just the 20 or so times that I had been there but there always seems to be rude people with attitudes. Not "I am better than you" attitude but attitudes of "I can do what ever I want even if it ruins everyone else's experience around me." That's all.



Yep.  I chalk it up to the high density of NYC people.   I suspect you see the same awful behavior at the other places they go.... Mountain Creek, Hunter, and Mount Snow.   You don't see it midweek when they're all back in the flatlands stuck in traffic jams honking their horns.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yep.  I chalk it up to the high density of NYC people.   I suspect you see the same awful behavior at the other places they go.... Mountain Creek, Hunter, and Mount Snow.   You don't see it midweek when they're all back in the flatlands stuck in traffic jams honking their horns.



Didn't want to offend anyone but you nailed it!


----------



## farlep99 (Sep 15, 2010)

^^That's a pretty big generalization of NYC people.  Most people I know in NYC take the subway or bike everywhere & don't sit in traffic.  Most NYC people I know are pretty chill.  Maybe you're referring to the NYC suburbanites.


----------



## millerm277 (Sep 15, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe it was just the 20 or so times that I had been there but there always seems to be rude people with attitudes. Not "I am better than you" attitude but attitudes of "I can do what ever I want even if it ruins everyone else's experience around me." That's all.



It's improved a lot in the past few years (Then again, there's also a lot less people.). It's never been a huge issue for me though, liftlines and crowded areas of mountains aren't my thing, and the people skiing where I am, usually have a good attitude.


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 15, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Didn't want to offend anyone but you nailed it!



does it really ruin your day if you have to share the mountain with people from NYC?
come on man, lighten up.   
most of the NYC skiers dont get to the mountain until noon, so you dont have to compete with them for fresh tracks on a powder day.
they want everything groomed, so you dont have to worry about them on the bump trails
they dont ski trees, so unless you are skiing blue square groomers between 12:00 and 3:00, the only time you have to spend with those scary new yorkers is maybe sharing a 5 minute chair lift ride
they buy full price day tickets, they buy lunch at the lodge and are done skiing by 3:00 to buy full price beers at happy hour (instead of tailgating in the parking lot)
every big mountain in vermont (bush, stowe, K, okemo ect...) depends on the new yorkers and their $$$.   without them we would be paying twice as much for our season passes and the mountain would blow half as much snow.


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 15, 2010)

oh ya, and the nyc girls look great and dont smell of b.o. and pot


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> oh ya, and the nyc girls look great and dont smell of b.o. and pot



defend the NY crowd and stereotypes against them

then stereotype the VT female population

classic :lol:


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> defend the NY crowd and stereotypes against them
> 
> then stereotype the VT female population
> 
> classic :lol:



i was giving out stereotypes all around, not just the vt girls (mostly tongue + cheek)


----------



## jerryg (Sep 15, 2010)

Killington's fine. Used to be great in the spring, but not so much anymore.

What I want to know is whether the Beast is really going to be the Beast this year... I mean has anyone seen construction of this walkway taking place or is it just blown up hype?

I'll be honest, if K is open first, I'll go and when SR opens, I think it would be great for a Vermont area to be open because the Locke Triple can't handle the people there on weekends when it's mid-station only. 

The more ski areas open the better - everybody wins.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

photos on kzone of the walkway installation.  definitely happening


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yep.  I chalk it up to the high density of NYC people.   I suspect you see the same awful behavior at the other places they go.... Mountain Creek, Hunter, and Mount Snow.   You don't see it midweek when they're all back in the flatlands stuck in traffic jams honking their horns.



watch it with the stereotypes ...


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 16, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> watch it with the stereotypes ...



Or what??? Just curious is all.


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 16, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Or what??? Just curious is all.



then he'll experience first hand that "awful behavior" he's talking about ;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 16, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> watch it with the stereotypes ...



I like this stereotype:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> does it really ruin your day if you have to share the mountain with people from NYC?
> come on man, lighten up.
> most of the NYC skiers dont get to the mountain until noon, so you dont have to compete with them for fresh tracks on a powder day.
> they want everything groomed, so you dont have to worry about them on the bump trails
> ...



Great perspective. And very true.



frankm938 said:


> oh ya, and the nyc girls look great and dont smell of b.o. and pot



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

jerryg said:


> What I want to know is whether the Beast is really going to be the Beast this year... I mean has anyone seen construction of this walkway taking place or is it just blown up hype?







http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=556789&postcount=150


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=556789&postcount=150



I wonder if that thing is going to be as slippery as Sundowns deck?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I wonder if that thing is going to be as slippery as Sundowns deck?



Sundown's deck is getting better now that it's getting a bit weathered...


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I wonder if that thing is going to be as slippery as Sundowns deck?



actually surprised they didn't go with the metal grating stairway they have going up to catwalk. i'm assuming any frozen precip is gonna make this thing very slick.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 16, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> actually surprised they didn't go with the metal grating stairway they have going up to catwalk. i'm assuming any frozen precip is gonna make this thing very slick.



I think the wood will be heated...


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 16, 2010)

ready in 3 weeks. latest pic:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that chip board for the decking?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.



I have fond memories of being 9 years old during my 2nd season of skiing and walking down the side of Bunny Buster in tears when it looked like that.  :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.



Is that the picture that Wikipedia uses to illustrate and define the term  “white ribbon of death” ?


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.



yup why i like killington. c'mon up everyone and enjoy the "fun."


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2010)

The guy on the far right has radical goose stomping technique.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.



He's ruining the would be moguls. :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2010)

My new fall skiing outfit for lower Bunny Buster   






I get to ski the place midweek when it's deserted.   In the defense of Killington, the new owners chased away so many people and trained so many to ski elsewhere in the fall that it's nothing like it used to be.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.


Looks like Lazy (Crazy) Mile on a typical weekend afternoon.


----------



## RENO (Sep 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Looks like Lazy (Crazy) Mile on a typical weekend afternoon.



You're right! :lol: I remember being on that trail on Presidents day! :-o Dumb decision. I remember stopping on the side somewhere and looking up for my wife and a friend and fearing for their lives because I could see what was behind them! Made our way down alive and left...


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I thought I would share my favorite photo of weekend fall skiing on Lower Bunny Buster.



Still doesn't look real to me...  It's like a gaper collage..


----------



## JimG. (Sep 17, 2010)

dmc said:


> Still doesn't look real to me...  It's like a gaper collage..



I thought the same thing.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 18, 2010)

dmc said:


> Still doesn't look real to me...  It's like a gaper collage..



I can attest to that pic.It is real. 1st weekend last December it looked like that. It was like roller Derby on skis!


----------



## AngryHugo (Sep 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Looks like Lazy (Crazy) Mile on a typical weekend afternoon.



not enough Asians


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2010)

AngryHugo said:


> not enough Asians


Good point.  I took another look at the pic, and there's nobody rocking the latest in jeans/carhart/eagles fashion either.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Good point.  I took another look at the pic, and there's nobody rocking the latest in jeans/carhart/eagles fashion either.



That means the "more" serious skier/rider...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2010)

apparently they've pushed the bmmc out two weeks.  that's a good thing.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2010)

*K*

:beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> apparently they've pushed the bmmc out two weeks.  that's a good thing.



Really? Nice. That's means Bear Mountain open until mid-April at least?


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> apparently they've pushed the bmmc out two weeks.  that's a good thing.



bmmc is april 2nd


----------



## 2knees (Sep 20, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> bmmc is april 2nd




someone on kzone said april 9th.  I figured it was too good to be true.


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> someone on kzone said april 9th.  I figured it was too good to be true.



its always been the first wknd in april, last year they moved it because of easter.
as long as its in april, im good with it


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 21, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> its always been the first wknd in april, last year they moved it because of easter.
> as long as its in april, im good with it



not true ... remember bmmc being 2nd weekend of april. 1997 was 4/12-13, 1999 4/10-11, 2000 4/8-9. in fact many years bear remained open through 3rd weekend of april. this early closing is a powdr/late asc thing. here's the event calendar from 1999:

bear mtn mogul challenge april 10-11
spring loaded snowboard pro/am (bear mtn) april 17-18
may 1st race & pond skimming may 1-2
sunshine daydream weekend may 8-9
6th annual huckfest may 15-16
rage weekend/k triathalon may 29-31


----------



## frankm938 (Sep 21, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> not true ... remember bmmc being 2nd weekend of april. 1997 was 4/12-13, 1999 4/10-11, 2000 4/8-9. in fact many years bear remained open through 3rd weekend of april. this early closing is a powdr/late asc thing. here's the event calendar from 1999:
> 
> bear mtn mogul challenge april 10-11
> spring loaded snowboard pro/am (bear mtn) april 17-18
> ...



ok, MOST of the time its the first wknd in april unless easter gets in the way.
either way, i hope they run the bear quad a little longer this year.  we were still skiing OL 3 weeks after they shut bear down last year


----------

